#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  日本寵物可回收　兩天後送進瓦斯室

## 奇奇

英國一名婦女把別人家的貓咪丟進路邊垃圾桶，害貓咪受困整整15個小時，整個過程都被監視器拍下來，這名丟貓婦女也被鄰居大罵實在可惡；但是在日本，把不想養的寵物貓、寵物狗當成「資源回收」處理卻行之有年，日本40個地方縣市在固定的時間都有「寵物資源回收車」行駛，這種做法恰不恰當，也一直都是爭議。


路口監視器畫面清楚拍下一名婦女一開始先逗著小貓咪玩，玩著玩著一把捉起貓咪脖子，打開路邊垃圾桶蓋把貓咪丟了下去，15個小時後，貓咪的主人才在垃圾桶找回心愛貓咪，貓咪主人表示，「我很高興找回貓咪，很高興牠回來了，牠也知道牠平安了，還好警方跟動保組織的幫忙。」


主人把畫面PO上網，在輿論壓力下，這名婦女主動向警方投案說明，不過，在日本把貓咪狗狗丟到回收車，卻是地方政府所默許的，剛出生的貓咪被放在紙箱裡，有一對夫妻看到寵物回收車開到家門口，就把紙箱捧出去交給處理人員，寵物回收車接著往下一個社區開過去。


棄養寵物民眾表示，「那隻母野貓是自己來的，來我家之後就生了小貓，生5隻耶！飼料費很貴耶！」也有民眾說，「我只是在養大貓，誰知道大貓把小貓帶來，我只能養大貓啦！」有人則說，「寵物生病啦！長蟲了。」


每位主人棄養寵物都有理由，處理人員表示，寵物回收車一年回收39萬隻大大小小的寵物，最高紀錄曾經一天收1000隻，寵物回收車人員表示，「我已經做了大概6、7年，平均一天收100到110隻，對啊！收不完，不用收錢，寵物回收免費。」


有一隻狗狗跟著主人9年了，主人說不養就不養，上了車最多一個星期，狗狗就會被送進瓦斯室，這究竟是在鼓勵棄養，還是在維護大環境整潔，在爭議有所定論前，寵物回收車依舊在日本40個縣市來回穿梭。(新聞來源：年代新聞記者李嘉芳、周家莉)

來源:
http://tw.news.yahoo.com/article/url.../17/2bttb.html
---------------------------------
對我來說這則新聞相當駭人

----------


## 許狼中將

那棄養的小孩應該也可以用這種方式回收！

政府也可以節省一大筆稅金支出，人力亦同。

----------


## 星夜狼痕

等等!!
送進瓦斯室的意思是什麼
不會真的是要把狗狗之類的寵物給...

----------


## 幻狼

瓦斯室應該是毒氣室來的吧,
等等即是說.....
留了一星期的寵物就要拿去毒死??
這有點殘忍吧..
應該放在寵物領養場,
看有沒有人拿領養吧..

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

人類棄嬰也拿去資源回收好了...

寵物被收走後，應該要放領養場吧...

直接送去瓦斯室.....乾脆人類棄嬰也這樣算了

所以說...蒼我還是很討厭人類阿...

----------


## 藍焰

哀~人類就不能對動物好一點嗎？(好人除外
一定要把這種痛苦附加在他們身上他們才會領悟嗎?
那要不要乾脆也把被棄養的人都丟到回收車裡面拿去回收好了，社會問題也可以減少
什麼一大堆理由，養寵物之前應該考慮到種種因素，不好玩就丟棄，太麻煩就丟棄，就算因為不可抗力因素也該把這些寵物送進領養的地方阿
我想如果人類有一天將此做法套用在人類身上(如上述所說)就會有一大堆人跳出來維護人權，但為什麼為動物跳出來的人卻不是很多呢?在文章中所說，回收人員已經做了6、7年了，我相信有人跳出來過、有人抗議過，但日本政府卻還是讓它持續下去.....

----------


## 奇奇

針對部分會員做出回應。
雖然我無法去深入追查這篇報導的某些細節，
但內文明顯並沒有直接提到會＂直接＂將寵物送進瓦斯室。

我的意思是它沒有說不會開放認養就直接撲殺，
就請各位不要自己延伸了，免得不夠客觀。

事實上在台灣，目前流浪動物抓到之後也是兩條路，
一條是認養一條是幾日內無認養便撲殺，是差不多的。
而就現在來說也是無可奈何的，畢竟有哪個收容所可以無限制的收容？
我們的社會上還沒有一個解決的方法。

雖然說我並不認為這樣是完全正確的，
但是就我來說這篇新聞最恐怖的地方在於：
＂把有生命的寵物像回收寶特瓶一樣回收＂
而且還跟垃圾車一樣固定去收＂垃圾＂。

我想這跟捕捉到流浪動物之後無人認養撲殺是兩回事。
這種心態實在可怕的多。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 針對部分會員做出回應。
> 雖然我無法去深入追查這篇報導的某些細節，
> 但內文明顯並沒有直接提到會直接將寵物送進瓦斯室。
> 
> 我的意思是它沒有說不會開放認養就直接撲殺，
> 就請各位不要自己延伸了，免得不夠客觀。
> 
> 事實上在台灣，目前流浪動物抓到之後也是兩條路，
> 一條是認養一條是幾日內無認養便撲殺，是差不多的。
> ...


總之回歸問題的根本，還是在於人類的心態上面阿...

不想養當初就不要養阿....養了之後才再說怎樣怎樣的

我最討厭的是這種：



> 有一隻狗狗跟著主人9年了，主人說不養就不養


都養了9年了，說不養就不養？

那9年前幹嘛決定要養？真想X了這主人。

當然如果有某些不可抗拒的因素除外啦，不過這種情況應該不多吧？

不過，誰知道呢.....?

----------


## 星夜狼痕

上次陪同學去家樂福
她說要買寵物鼠
然後看到旁邊一堆小屁孩吵著要買
看到之後耳邊出現叫我教訓小孩的聲音
我回迷之音:算了~不是我家小孩
我還勸我同學不要買了
因為他家很多動物，只差沒獅子老虎的
一隻寵物鼠79元買一送一
可貴的生命這樣賤賣
我能說什麼呢~

----------


## 天涯峋狼

.......................

太離譜了吧!

真是有夠殘忍的~"~

心中好幾把火滅不下來

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

這什麼*殘的行為

看完我只想到...

納粹集中營!?!?!!?

欸 別太過分 不然希特*復活你們這些人就去(略

----------


## Dingz

支持結紮手術  :Very Happy:  

反對將流浪動物送進瓦斯室  :Mad:  

多做結紮手術要多訓練的外科獸醫

可以創造更多職位,更多就業機會喔  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 薩克斯丁

看來問題真的越來越嚴重了

一直貪玩 而造成寵物們的負擔 與 難過

這算該算是"炫耀用品吧"

舉個實例:

我在公園 看到一堆無家可歸的貓狗

都被一位媽媽飼養 飼養約50於隻

雖然說收入並不多 但是還是把他們照顧的好好的

各位狼版的看了這小故事 不知道有什麼感想

心中的怨恨真的 數不清阿 (嘆息)

----------


## a70701111

這太恐怖了！
記得之前有聽過一年會撲殺40萬隻的寵物。
這種真的還挺多的……
不過反觀來說，丟了一隻，也會失去一點東西吧。
唉……

----------


## 阿翔

很多人類總會說著「生命是無價的！！」
然後轉過頭來還是在一掌拍死一些小昆蟲。
對啊，生命的確是無價的，
但對很多人類來說只有人類的生命才是無價的吧。

----------


## 夢．碎

這就是「回收」嗎
不如直接說是「人道」毀滅就行了吧  :Evil or Very Mad:  
支持/舉行「回收」的人討厭
棄養寵物的人更討厭...當寵物是玩具還是炫耀物?
為什麼總有人無視其他生命的重要...
希望牠們可以安息...也希望「他們」快快下x獄好了...

----------

